# Ladder racks! Where did you get yours?



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Craigslist. 

It was made for a CCLB, by Remuda Ladder racks of Denver.

Have no idea if they are still around. But I am definitely happy with the rack.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I thought these looked pretty nice.

http://ryderracks.com/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> Ordered RackIt from a local van/truck accessory shop.


Absolutely Rack-it, I've gotten 1800 pounds on mine, the bed will cave in before the racks fail

Look for racks that have full length angle running the length of the bed rails.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Also I had my rack-it's powder coated, it's an extra that can be done at the factory. It definitely makes for better loading and unloading without damaging finish material. (It slides better with less friction and also stays protected better).


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Absolutely Rack-it, I've gotten 1800 pounds on mine, the bed will cave in before the racks fail
> 
> Look for racks that have full length angle running the length of the bed rails.


Rack-It....:thumbsup:

I know the guy that started the company. He started in South Lake Tahoe, but it wasn't called Rack-it. I had one of the first ones built to fit my 1 ton Chevy w/utility bed circa 1980....He eventually moved to Shingle Springs and sold the company. That's where Rack-It came to play.

He was a little bitty scrawny guy, but a mechanical/fabrication genius.
Used to call him Weasel Welding...:laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Work&Play said:


> I had mine made out of stainless by a local welder.
> 
> http://s633.photobucket.com/user/andythumper/media/truck photos/DSC04644.jpg.html


How much you paid for yours? Did you have it finished, or just polished/bared?

One of my local shop wants $2k for a square tube style rack, stainless. 

I'm still on the look out for an aluminum fabricator who can fab me a similar rack as Ryderrack.com.


----------



## Work&Play (Aug 19, 2009)

unhique said:


> How much you paid for yours? Did you have it finished, or just polished/bared?
> 
> One of my local shop wants $2k for a square tube style rack, stainless.
> 
> I'm still on the look out for an aluminum fabricator who can fab me a similar rack as Ryderrack.com.


Thanks guys.

It is just polished stainless tube.
It is over 10 years old and get used every day and still looks like new.
All I do is wash it and.
I t was about $2500 back then, now it would probably be about 4g's.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Absolutely Rack-it, I've gotten 1800 pounds on mine, the bed will cave in before the racks fail
> 
> Look for racks that have full length angle running the length of the bed rails.


X2, the one on my D-Max is from Adrian steel with full length angle. http://www.myladderracks.com/productDetails.do?productID=5785&categoryID=458

A friend of mine has the same rack as i on his GMC 1500 and he loaded a whole deck of PT on it, cannot remember what size deck he was building but he crushed the front of the bed from the weight. I have given it some thought of welded another piece of angle across the front of the bed for extra support. Just yesterday i hauled two 20' long 2' diameter plastic culverts for a fella. Sure was funny looking going down the road.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Also I had my rack-it's powder coated, it's an extra that can be done at the factory. It definitely makes for better loading and unloading without damaging finish material. (It slides better with less friction and also stays protected better).


I didn't realize that wasn't standard, and had to refinish my current rack after a couple seasons  but then, I can be pretty abusive to my racks too. Current one is about 13 years old....for my next truck hopefully later this year, I'll make sure to ask about that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> I didn't realize that wasn't standard, and had to refinish my current rack after a couple seasons  but then, I can be pretty abusive to my racks too. Current one is about 13 years old....for my next truck hopefully later this year, I'll make sure to ask about that.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

